# Help installing a 3piece clutch in a 272



## Dan Drywall (7 mo ago)

The title is pretty clear I believe lol
Im looking for help to remove my current clutch and install the 3 piece clutch I ordered into my dw272
Im not sure why but I can’t seem to figure it out lol I’ve watched a few video but unfortunately most are in Spanish and I can’t understand much of what they explain
If you speak french or English and can help me, I’d be super grateful !!!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Are you replacing the 272 clutch with a 274 clutch? That is a good upgrade. I have done it many times. Remove the cone and unscrew housing. As you remove parts, set them down in the order you removed them. And in the correct orientation. Replace old parts with new parts. And reassemble in correct order. Not that difficult.


----------

